# 91 sentra engine swap questions



## phazedreality818 (May 4, 2005)

i have a 91 sentra and was looking into nissan enigines that i can swap with mine. the engine i really want to put in my sentra is the vg30dett and i asked around and with a lot of work i can get it to fit. but im gonna b realistic, i wanna drop an sr20det into my sentra. i wanna know about how much it would cost to get it dropped in and how dificult it would be. andy advice or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

All the info you'll need.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029


----------

